# Impossible d'installer windows, le disque est de format GPT.



## skygun (27 Avril 2018)

J'essaye d'installer windows 7 sur mon macbook air mi 2011. je suis tout a la lettre mais lors de l'installation de windows, un erreur affiche : impossible d'installer windows, le disque est de format gpt.
Aurais-t-il une solution ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Salut *skygun
*
Quel est l'OS actuellement installé sur le disque de ton Mac ?


----------



## albanalban (3 Mai 2018)

Hello,

Tu peux suivre ce lien : https://ole.michelsen.dk/blog/install-windows-8-with-boot-camp-on-osx-yosemite-with-usb-key.html
C'est pour windows 8 mais je pense que ça marche aussi pour ton problème, sachant que j'avais le même problème pour une installation avec windows 8.

Après le travail de boot camp (download des drivers sur la clé, création de la partition) quand le mac reboot reste sur la touche alt ne finalise pas l'installation retourne sous OSX.
Une fois sous OSX ouvre l'utilitaire de disque, puis dans l'onglet partition supprime la partition boot camp.
Redémarre ton mac en restant sur la touche alt et boot sur ta clé ou sur le cd.
Une fois dans l'installation de windows tu peux voir ta partition et ainsi débuter l'installation sur cette partition.

Pour ma part cela fonctionne sur un imac.


----------

